# Expression Language - Taglibs



## downset04 (13. November 2005)

Hallo

Hab ein kleines Problem! Wie lautet der Ausdruck um auf die Properties einer Bean zugreifen zu können mit der Expression Language?


```
<jsp:useBean id="bean" scope="session" class="res.Bla" />

//also der jsp Ausdruck funktioniert mit <%= bean.getVname() %>

aber wie gehts mit expression language? so irgendwie?
 <c:out value="${session.bean.name}"/>
```

thx


----------



## THMD (13. November 2005)

Tach,

sollte eigentlich für die von dir beschriebene Bean (id bean, methode getVname() ) wie folgt funktionieren:

```
${bean.vname}
```

hth
THMD


----------



## downset04 (13. November 2005)

mm na keine ahung was da falsch ist?


```
<c:out value="${bean.vname}" />
//wirf das -> According to TLD or attribute directive in tag file, attribute value does not accept any expressions

<c:out ${bean.vname} />
//wirft -> Unterminated &lt;c:out tag
```

mm?


----------



## THMD (13. November 2005)

Tach,

probier doch mal bitte nur ${bean.vname} ohne <cut> oder ähnlichem krempel.
Deine Fehlermeldung bedeutet eventuell dass die Tag-Library, welche den cut - Tag definiert nicht mit EL klar kommt. Ggf. hast du eine veraltete Version des ganzen (was auch die Verwendung von <cut> erklärt. JSP 2.0 fähige Servletcontainer brauchen diese <cut> Geschichte nicht mehr, sondern können EL direkt umsetzen.

THMD


----------



## downset04 (13. November 2005)

big thx das


----------

